# WUHAN | Wuhan Pacific Financial Plaza | 172m | 35 fl | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

武汉太平洋金融广场 | 171.55米 35层 | 2022年建成 - 武汉建设纪实 - 高楼迷摩天族


武汉太平洋金融广场 | 171.55米 35层 | 2022年建成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by 武汉绿地中心 










26/04/22 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------

